# Was this cycleplane a good deal?



## oskisan (Apr 21, 2015)

Not that it matters as I am currently broke as hell (story of my life),  but was this cycleplane a good deal? I thought it looked great but expected it to go a lot higher.

-Ken-


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Schwin...149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3aa7949a9d


----------



## jkent (Apr 21, 2015)

I wanted to bid sooooo bad but I couldn't come up with the funds quick enough.
I'm wondering the same thing about value.
JKent


----------



## oskisan (Apr 21, 2015)

Wow, I never thought about this before, but this may actually be a good time to bid as everyone's holding tight to their money for MLC and Ann Arbor... I thought that cycleplane should have gone to somewhere closer (if not over) $3k.


----------



## THE STIG (Apr 21, 2015)

i have the rest of this


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 21, 2015)

Why isn't it on the bike?  Is it for sale?


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 21, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1936-Schwinn...item3aa7949a9d
I WOULD SAY THAT IS A SWEET DEAL!
IT MUST HAVE FALLEN THRU THE CRACKS!


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2015)

It was  good deal but that's still a lot of money if you ask me.


----------



## vincev (Apr 21, 2015)

I am no expert but I think the price was right.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know. I'd want to know the serial number, is it late 36 with the angle lock fork? The rack, pedals, grips and taillight are reproductions. The pinstripes on fenders look too wide and the frame darts are different from my original paint Excelsior badged 36 Cycleplane. The rear fender brace on the rear fender is also attached to fender higher than mine or catalog pics. My Excelsior also has the small oval headbadge. 

It's a nice bike, but I'd want to know if it was a restored original or put together. Still a good start. Has some nice things going for it.


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 21, 2015)

The bike from the e-Bay listing.


----------

